# Finally got to use my Chainsaw!! yaaaay!!



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I finally got the saw out of the shop after settling the dispute. I found some time to get to the country (since I'm not on a lease- no bow-hunting this weekend :thumbdown, but anyways. 

The saw cuts very good. I replaced the incorrect 28" bar with a Stihl 25". 

After cutting that tree, pieces that were 18"-23" in dia., man what a workout. My arms and shoulders were killin me. Not that I would have, but you wont hear me calling any logger a wuss. After several hours of toting that 12+ lb saw around, cuttin up and down..wheew, Im out of shape :laughing:. 

I got the ends treated and will now set up an appt for the mobile mill guy. Ill post pics as I get them milled.

Robert


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked out for you. Lookin forward to the pics of the milling. What did you cut down?


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

ACP said:


> Glad to hear it worked out for you. Lookin forward to the pics of the milling. What did you cut down?


 :stupid::laughing:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> :stupid::laughing:


 
Okaaaaaay.......:blink:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

It was told to me to be an Ash. I didnt take pics of the logs, only several of the ends. I was curious about the darkness in the wood (signs of spalting?). Also what is the white stuff in the one pic? It was a freshly cut log..no time for something to grow from the outside.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Robert,

You just recently fell that? If so it was standing dead. And yes it also looks like it has some spalting. It could've been killed by lightning - lightning can strike a tree without blowing it to smithereens, but fry enough of the cells that it just dies. 

It could've also fell victim to disease or borers. If you're sure it's Ash did you see any evidence of EAB? The wood doesn't look like Ash to me but hard to tell being that it's darkened from having died. The bark looks like Ash but it could also pass for Southern Red Oak. And the wood looks exactly like the standing dead Red Oaks I have fallen that died from Oak wilt. 

My money says you have a standing dead RO. Did you look at the leaves? Ash and RO leaves are not even close. 




.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm looking at the end of the log and my first impression is what I loosely call 'dark centered ash'. Looks like you've got some bugs going there, too. Get it milled and in the kiln soon and kill them little buggers.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad to hear that the dispute is over and that you are happy with the results. Sounds like no tree is safe with you around. :laughing:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

The owner of the tree told me it was Ash. It had been struck by lightning and parts of it were very dead with ants inside. My "pseudo" cousin was there and his first thought was oak, so I really dont know.

There were no leaves as it was dead for a while. I posted pics of the tree standing in earlier posts if you wanted to see them heres the links. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/what-do-you-think-about-these-18340/ 

and

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/i-needed-bigger-chainsaw-18452/

In one of the earlier pics there was a "night crawler" inside the trunk, so yes TT its got issues. I just hope not too many. It seems very solid for the most part.

Yes Kenbo, I was satisfied with the results of the "great chainsaw debate". As far as no tree being safe...as out of shape as I am, they may not all be safe, but most of them are :laughing:.

The same cousin that was there showed me some Cedar trees (12"-14" and 18"-20") he said I could cut down if I wanted. nice straight ones. I told I may do that later.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## dogshooter (Feb 20, 2009)

Its an ash, no question there. 

Mill it and show us some pics of the lumber!

Good Luck!


----------

